# 36' Cape Horn



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

We are looking at a few different 34-36 CC and have a few questions for the wiseone's here. Does anyone here run or maybe fished on a 36' cape horn. Looking for the good bad and ugly info on this boat. Not so much the fuel burn and speed but, things like ride, storage, wet or dry. Any info would be appreciated. The boats we are looking at are used, so if any one is looking to sell we might be interested. Currently looking at Cape Horn, Yellowfin Contender, Sea Vee, Venture no cuddy cabin that is what we currently have and looking to move up.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

You could not go wrong with either the YF, CH or Cont. All 3 are very fine boats and each is just a little different. If you get a chance you have to ride in them to see. Good luck. FISH ON!!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The Cape Horn is a good hull...dry, unsinkable (like the Whaler) which is a huge plus in my book for an offshore boat. The Contender is a good boat to but wet...it knows two speeds, fast and faster! The Yellowfin and Ventures are good hulls but you will shell out some coin for them. The SeaVee is also a good hull...just not as well built as the others mentioned, IMHO.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

The Cape Horn boats lay down in the water softer coming off of any big waves, it is a nice ride


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

If you are seriously considering the Contenders, id strongly recommend taking a good look at the 33T's. Almost 35' LOA, and dryer than the 36s. Cant go wrong with any of the ones youve mentioned though!

EDIT: Forgot this thread was a question on Cape Horn, havent been in the 36, but the 31's ride great and feel like a bigger boat then their length. Dry too!


----------



## -HIC- (May 12, 2006)

My Cape Horn is not as big as you are looking at, but I did test a few larger CH's before buying. I would say for the money it is hard to find a better riding boat. As mentioned before when you come off a wave you will wait for that hard hit and it never seems to come. 

All the CH's I tested were dry and handled varying sea conditions well. 

Hard to compare a CH to a Yellowfin and the prices reflect that. CH is a plain Jane fishing boat that gets the job done well at a fair price.


----------



## jiggin' (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a friend with a Yellowfin 36' for sale. He moved to a larger boat. PM me if you are interested in looking at a well taken care of Yellowfin.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

PM BJD on here his name is Bruce and he runs a 31' Cape Horn. I have fished out of the 24' and it lays down very softly even when you take both screws all the way out of the water....don't ask me how I know.


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Cant go wrong with Cape Horn, Contender, or Yellowfin. Just make sure you get Yamaha 4-Strokes and youll be good!


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

We moved up from a 26CH to the 31CH and are very pleased. I suspect moving to a 36 would yiled furhter improvements in ride. Boat handles well and rides well. If we ever move up again you can bet the 36CH will be looked at (first)!


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. From what I have read and heard from people on here and other that I have talked to it that you cant go wrong with the CH. Well hopefully that is true, found one in florida and. Anybody have any experience with the yamaha 350's


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

stxhunter23 said:


> Thanks for all the info. From what I have read and heard from people on here and other that I have talked to it that you cant go wrong with the CH. Well hopefully that is true, found one in florida and. Anybody have any experience with the yamaha 350's


Yamaha F350 came out with a GenII. Around 50lb lighter, better on fuel, quieter, and no noise when going in gear. Most of the captain in Venice that have the F350 probably went through a powerhead alrdy. My buddy have twin F350 on his Freeman 33 with over 200hrs with no problem so far though.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

As a guy who has owned a 36 Contender and currently own a 31 Cape Horn that I'm now putting up for sale, I would say from first hand experience, the Cape Horn is hands down the better boat - IN MY OPINION.

It depends upon what you REALLY want out of your boat. 

The Contender has TONS more dry storage and fix box space and the fit & finish is much more flashy.

The CH is a fishing machine - not a cruise around Clear Lake and try to look cool boat - not that there's anything wrong with that, but its just not what the CH is made for.

The Cape Horn has a VASTLY superior ride in terms of comfort and dryness because the hulls of the 2 are COMPLETELY different designs.

The CH has a very deep keel and a pronounced bow flair. The reentry of the Contender and the bow slap were BAD - REAL BAD. Almost every Contender you see has spray curtains - they are a necessity.

I have yet to see a CH with spray curtains - you just don't need them.

Remember, my CH is a 31', and my contender was a 36'.

If you add in the reach of a 36' CH, I would be willing to bet it is the best mono-hull ride on the market.

ABSOLUTELY HANDS DOWN the best ride for the money.

Yellowfins look like great boats, but the financials never made sense to me.

I could have 2 CH's for the price of one Yellowfin - and I can only fish in one at a time.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ron Hoover marine had a special on a 31' this wknd at the shrimp festival. Twin yam 300s, two full screen garmin screens, w/ radar, sounder and chart plotter, out riggers and a handful of other bells and whistles. $179k for brand new boat w/ trailer. Think it had 300 gal fuel cap., and sales guy said 600+ mile range.


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

Fuego thanks for the info. Nice to hear it from somebody that has owned the two different types of boat. What we care about it is being a fishing boat, we dont have any sand bars or local hangouts where we fish so we are okay with that. Found one in Florida and leaving tomorrow to take alook at it and she how she rides.

Westend that boat is really nice and decked out, I talked to them last week asking if they new of any 36' CH and they where really pushing that boat. I dont think there was much more you could have put on that boat.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

stxhunter23 said:


> Found one in Florida and leaving tomorrow to take alook at it and she how she rides.


Let me know if you get her! I'd like to take a ride on it and see how it compares to my 31.


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

stxhunter23 said:


> We are looking at a few different 34-36 CC and have a few questions for the wiseone's here. Does anyone here run or maybe fished on a 36' cape horn. Looking for the good bad and ugly info on this boat. Not so much the fuel burn and speed but, things like ride, storage, wet or dry. Any info would be appreciated. The boats we are looking at are used, so if any one is looking to sell we might be interested. Currently looking at Cape Horn, Yellowfin Contender, Sea Vee, Venture no cuddy cabin that is what we currently have and looking to move up.


Cape Horn doesn't belong in that list. Those other boats are way superior. Although I'll say I haven't spent as much time on CH's as I have the other. I towed a 36 Contender all the way around the world over the course of two years behind a mega yacht and it was just as solid when we got back as the day we left. Took a 36 Venture from Florida to Barbados on its own bottom through some insanely nasty weather again very solid and impressive boat. If you can afford a Venture or Yellowfin I can't even imagine considering a CH.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

You are crazy if you think a CH can not compete with the list of boats here. CH is a very well built, great riding boat. 

I've owned a 21' and a 26' CH. My ONLY complaint is, storage. As far as ride and performance. You won't find a better ride on the water in that price range. Im not knocking the other boats, but my next ride will be a 31' or 36' Cape Horn. Twin 300's on a 31' or Trip 300's on a 36' I think would be one hell of a battle wagon. 

Best of luck in your search. If you do find a 36' CH and you ever need a deck hand let me know, Id sure love to just ride in one!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

the 31 CH is a bad *** boat I have a 36 Invicible I think in the 36' Invincible is the best out there in that class. 
But If I had to buy a 31 ' boat one boat only it wooould be the 31 Cape Horn
Other than lacking storage it is the best ride hands down in the 31' range..


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

the 31 is an awesome hull but the 36 not so much. she rides wet unlike the 31. you don't see many around and there's probably a reason. 


Scott


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

Capt. Hooky said:


> You are crazy if you think a CH can not compete with the list of boats here. CH is a very well built, great riding boat.
> 
> I've owned a 21' and a 26' CH. My ONLY complaint is, storage. As far as ride and performance. You won't find a better ride on the water in that price range. Im not knocking the other boats, but my next ride will be a 31' or 36' Cape Horn. Twin 300's on a 31' or Trip 300's on a 36' I think would be one hell of a battle wagon.
> 
> Best of luck in your search. If you do find a 36' CH and you ever need a deck hand let me know, Id sure love to just ride in one!


You may be right. Like I said I haven't spent a whole lot of time on them. I would think if they were in the same class as those other boats I'd see more being towed around behind super yachts. Not that thats the yard stick for determining boat quality but having no budget we generally buy the best/toughest tenders we can find. Thats generally Intrepid, Contender, YF, Venture and a the random SeaVee. We beat the freakin' pisss out of those boats towing them back and forth across the Atlantic and everywhere else. You've got me curious now because I'll be shopping for one at the Lauderdale boat show in a few weeks for the bosses new build. I will say the CH's are pretty boats.


----------



## dfw fisherman (Jun 15, 2012)

I fished out of a friends 31 ch and it was a great dry ride, I would think the 36 would be even better.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Marlingrinder said:


> You may be right. Like I said I haven't spent a whole lot of time on them. I would think if they were in the same class as those other boats I'd see more being towed around behind super yachts. Not that thats the yard stick for determining boat quality but having no budget we generally buy the best/toughest tenders we can find. Thats generally Intrepid, Contender, YF, Venture and a the random SeaVee. We beat the freakin' pisss out of those boats towing them back and forth across the Atlantic and everywhere else. You've got me curious now because I'll be shopping for one at the Lauderdale boat show in a few weeks for the bosses new build. I will say the CH's are pretty boats.


I would think the fact that the Cape Horn...like the Boston Whalers...are full of foam and won't sink would be a huge asset with what folks like your bosses are doing. You get into a bad storm and one of the other boats you mentioned above takes on water...you will be reeling it in with the tow bridle! But then again they can probably afford that...


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

dfw fisherman said:


> I fished out of a friends 31 ch and it was a great dry ride, I would think the 36 would be even better.


You can't go by just because 31 rides good the 36 will. Take Contender for a example. 33T now 35T ride is awesome but the Contender 36 is far from anything close to the 33T/35T. As for above comment about CH being in the league of YF, Contender, Sea Vee, and Invincible. Ride probably comparable or better but fit, finish, and fishability(storage) is nothing comparable to others and the price of CH shows for it. The CH their is screws shown around fish box and console.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Marlingrinder said:


> You may be right. Like I said I haven't spent a whole lot of time on them. I would think if they were in the same class as those other boats I'd see more being towed around behind super yachts. Not that thats the yard stick for determining boat quality but having no budget we generally buy the best/toughest tenders we can find. Thats generally Intrepid, Contender, YF, Venture and a the random SeaVee. We beat the freakin' pisss out of those boats towing them back and forth across the Atlantic and everywhere else. You've got me curious now because I'll be shopping for one at the Lauderdale boat show in a few weeks for the bosses new build. I will say the CH's are pretty boats.


Get a Freeman 33 your boss will love it.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Marlingrinder said:


> You may be right. Like I said I haven't spent a whole lot of time on them. I would think if they were in the same class as those other boats I'd see more being towed around behind super yachts. Not that thats the yard stick for determining boat quality but having no budget we generally buy the best/toughest tenders we can find. Thats generally Intrepid, Contender, YF, Venture and a the random SeaVee. We beat the freakin' pisss out of those boats towing them back and forth across the Atlantic and everywhere else. You've got me curious now because I'll be shopping for one at the Lauderdale boat show in a few weeks for the bosses new build. I will say the CH's are pretty boats.


CH- None built tougher or stronger. There are others that have nice finishes, nice drawers, nice storage and neat gadgets but my experience has been that all of that stuff gets broken, mis-aligned, doesn't work right and an eye sore after a couple of seasons of hard use.

I can tell you that after 450 hours of very hard use and some serious air time my boat looks and runs like new. No rattles, no loose T-Top, no loose hinges and absolutely not a single stress crack anywhere inside or out.

I will put my CH up against any other comparable sized CC for ride and toughness. She has as much storage as I need on my trips and I have never found myself wanting more storage.

Looks are personal opinion but the proof of toughness and durability are not as subjective.

CH limits their production to under 400 boats per year total. This is primarily due to EPA permitting they have but also because they do not want to grow any larger.

If you have not spent time on a CH - you don't know what you are missing


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

I love the Freeman Cats but the boss hates cats! I'll add the CH 36 to list of boats to sea trial. The boss seems to be pretty dead set on a Bahama 41 but if I have my way it will be a Sea Vee with inboard diesels and IPS drives. Having diesel tenders really simplifies things for us. I can fuel them directly out of the yachts day tank and run it through the fuel scrubber as opposed to getting gasoline off the dock in dodgy countries. Thanks for the testimony Shredded.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Shredded Evidence said:


> CH- *None built tougher or stronger.* There are others that have nice finishes, nice drawers, nice storage and neat gadgets but my experience has been that all of that stuff gets broken, mis-aligned, doesn't work right and an eye sore after a couple of seasons of hard use.
> 
> I can tell you that after 450 hours of very hard use and some serious air time my boat looks and runs like new. No rattles, no loose T-Top, no loose hinges and absolutely not a single stress crack anywhere inside or out.
> 
> ...


Bold statement!! Onslow Bay 27 will give you a run for your money.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

doughboy361 said:


> Bold statement!! Onslow Bay 27 will give you a run for your money.


Yes it is.  Come check one out.


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't like getting into ******* matches, due to what I do! I still have the 31-T in stock if you know anyone looking!!

Greg, we just ordered a new 24Xs Aqua mist with Yamaha F150's..!! It should look AWESOME!!!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Freeman Ha!


----------



## dfw fisherman (Jun 15, 2012)

papotanic36 said:


> Freeman Ha!


It's not even his :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

dfw fisherman said:


> It's not even his :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Do you even fish!


----------



## dfw fisherman (Jun 15, 2012)

doughboy361 said:


> Do you even fish!


sure do I fish in China with Chinese made rods lol. I thought it was your freeman until i read through your old post and heck it wasn't even the first freeman in Texas lol. 
relax buddy just messing with ya. Oh and to answer your next question, I don't own a boat I just bum rides off of my rich friends so that means I have to scrub the deck extra hard.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

dfw fisherman said:


> sure do I fish in China with Chinese made rods lol. I thought it was your freeman until i read through your old post and heck it wasn't even the first freeman in Texas lol.
> relax buddy just messing with ya. Oh and to answer your next question, I don't own a boat I just bum rides off of my rich friends so that means I have to scrub the deck extra hard.


Funny thing is I never said it was my Freeman. Fish with what you want dont bother me a bit. Before I posted the first Freeman I ask Billy and he told me it safe to say that because the guy that own the first Freeman is from Beaumont but he left his Freeman in Venice at the time. Why do you care bro? LOL


----------



## dfw fisherman (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't care lol, peace and love homie


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Looking to trade my 36 Contender for a 31 CH or a 40ft Freeman...:spineyes:


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

dfw fisherman said:


> I don't care lol, peace and love homie


ohh boy ....doughyy is back again for more. He should stay at 360 preaching his " vastly " knowledge " of rods/blanks/hooks/reels/fish/boats ...mm what else ?


----------

